# Anahuac Refuge Trip with my co-pilot



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Played around with my sweetie's new Canon...just goes to show good cameras can make up for poor photographers, lol.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

*My two best shots*

warm enough for the gators to be out


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I love the hawk on the windmill. Others are great, too..but I like the unusual aspect of that shot best. The bent and falling down fence holds a lot of interest for me too. Thanks for sharing Rich


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Terrific shots B! Where were you guys? Aunt Gerry and Uncle JC


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Ahhhh Anahuac! I thought that looked like a Winnigator! LOL


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Ahhhh Gators...*

Nice stuff, and I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the new camera has a dirty sensor. These spots are actually dust on the sensor. Copperhill makes some great kits for cleaning. You might want to check them out...


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

richg99 said:


> I love the hawk on the windmill. Others are great, too..but I like the unusual aspect of that shot best. The bent and falling down fence holds a lot of interest for me too. Thanks for sharing Rich


Great minds think alike. I too like both these photos. There's mystery in that fence and I just love mystery.

Thanks for sharing these photos Monarchy, I hope you share more.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Nice images Brad. Your son isn't a baby any more and a whole lot better looking than his daddy.  What Canon did you shoot these with?

Those dust bunnies are a pain in the "you know what". Turn the camera off before changing lenses. Get out of the wind if possible and keep the lens opening on the camera body pointed downward. That helps keep the dust bunnies from settling down onto the sensor while changing lenses.

Looking forward to seeing more photos from you.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info on getting (and keeping!) it clean. The camera is a Canon 30D.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

My secretary goes to Anahuac WR quite often, so I showed her the photos. She said, "I took some pictures this weekend that are very similar".


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Another pic she took...


----------

